# Colombo flora base pro



## 14crazychris (1 Aug 2018)

Hi everyone
First post here
I am planning on constructing a South American biotype aquarium. Am planning on using Colombo flora nutri base in a thin layer followed by a thick capping of Colombo flora base pro. Have been surfing forums and it seems to be a good substrate. Have looked at tropica aquarium soil but I cannot obtain this, can get a good deal on the Colombo stuff. Can also get JBL volcanic media if this will be useful? Or would it just be better to use the Colombo on its own?

Option 1 
Colombo flora base pro

Option 2
Colombo flora nutribase followed by Colombo flora base pro

Option 3 
Colombo flora nutribase, JBL volcanic rocks, Colombo flora base pro


All help and advice would be great, am in no rush to set this up, trying to plan every element before setting up the tank. Which option would be best, will just be dosing ferts and a carbon source, no co2. Will be only planting South American plants, swords (echinodorus) val and some low lying plants. Will be a medium planted tank. Have tried to create a poll on which option to choose, hope it works.
Cheers chris


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2018)

14crazychris said:


> can get a good deal on the Colombo stuff


That’s key 

Most of the commercial aquarium soils are decently similar - though price & detail can vary significantly
You’ll find Colombo Soil aquascapes from Mark Evans & George Farmer (& others) in the archives

I use Tropica as locally available and no/minimal ammonia release 
- I’m often rescaping tanks with fish moved to temporary quarters ... after several bags of Amazonia that released _*NOT-compatible-with-aquatic-life*_ ammonia levels (for months   until I  finally dumped the stuff) ...  so prefer minimal ammonia release soils

I’ve used Tropica’s Growth Substrate in the past but concluded that I rescape too often to bother with this additional layer  - it provides great long term nutrients but is rather muddy during rescape (or clean out)
I do have very soft tap water so liked the idea of the GS (& I’d used similar products under fine gravel substrates) & consider it a good investment in long term scapes 

BUT 
if you have digging fish, I’d definitely not include this in a substrate system 
(especially if there’s potential ammonia release)

As you mention South American biotope interest, I’d include a decent sized sand area 

 - love the layout Filipe Oliveira did for the AG workshop


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2018)

What size tank?

I’d use a low CO2 system rather than liquid carbon - especially if you choose wild caught or more sensitive fish species 

Somewhat sceptical that the Colombo (or any aquarium soil) would reduce pH circa 6.0 for any length of time re UK water hardness - are you in a soft water area?

It’s much easier if you can establish plants for at least a couple months before adding in fish 
(I’m often speed-setting up a tank as I spot a rare fish that I can’t resist ... or a fish I’ve had in order for 2-3 years suaddenly appears in a shipment)


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2018)

JBl volcano mineral - I’d use this for steep sloped areas or to raise areas - place in mesh bags of you’re a Rescaper (like me )

It’s likely useful in preventing substrate sifters - such as Corydoras - from digging up C nutribase, but won’t stop any substrate digging fish or determined broody fish


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Aug 2018)

Ok cheers for the advice, I'm going for a biotype not specific biotope so only South American species and plants, not aiming for a specific region. Will hopefully be having a few small high end plecos (max 11cm) and a group of corys so will probably avoid the JBL volcanic rock. Am going to get a large tree root with river rocks and plant around that. Tanks being setup after I finish my year at uni so plenty of time to gather resources and parts etc. I am in a very hard water area GH around 14 and ph around 7.8/8.2, wanted to keep the setup as easy to run as possible so steering away from co2 at the moment. May need to go down R/O tap water mix. Would it be a better idea to stick to just the flora base pro or add the nutribase underneath. I know plecos dig quite a lot which ruined my previous soft water tank I had setup about 3 years ago haha, mixed the plant substrate and sand together.
Cheers chris


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2018)

Given pleco species, I’d keep the substrate uniform - much easier to repair 

I don’t know if CO2 makes things more complicated - plant growth will be much more vibrant/resilient 
It is an added cost, though liquid carbon ain’t cheap either, it’s best to use the stabilized/modified aquarium version rather than sourcing Glutaraldehyde

Karen Randall’s column is worth consideration


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Aug 2018)

Sorrry forgot to mention, tank is an evolution aqua cube 600s, 227l total volume. Have the tank and all equipment already . Will eventually start a build thread once I have all the details planned out.
Cheers


----------



## 14crazychris (1 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> Given pleco species, I’d keep the substrate uniform - much easier to repair
> 
> I don’t know if CO2 makes things more complicated - plant growth will be much more vibrant/resilient
> It is an added cost, though liquid carbon ain’t cheap either, it’s best to use the stabilized/modified aquarium version rather than sourcing Glutaraldehyde
> ...



Ok thanks for this, yes I may go down the co2 route eventually, not doing heavily planting just sporadic to accent the hardscape, kept a full reef tank so want some thing that is a little less maintence. Still understand all the nessecary tasks that need completing so won't be skimping on maintenance. Will try and pick easy species and see where it takes me. Basically I think it's either flora base pro or possibly adding the nutri base underneath, not sure how much that would actually benefit me though or if I won't get much out of it.
Thank you


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2018)

With the 60cm depth, I’d look at Kessil 360 or similar LED technology (re depth) especially if you want active growth substrate plants 
I use Kessil A160’s on 53cm deep tanks, & almost wish I’d bought the A360s - I much prefered the silhouette of the 160s, also cost


----------



## alto (1 Aug 2018)

An “easy” CO2 is just to run low level 24/7 

You’ll likely find some plants “easy” “less easy”  based upon your specifics, rather than just looking at general plant preferences (especially if no CO2)

During tank set up, daily water changes can be a decent source of CO2, helping plants establish


----------



## 14crazychris (2 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> With the 60cm depth, I’d look at Kessil 360 or similar LED technology (re depth) especially if you want active growth substrate plants
> I use Kessil A160’s on 53cm deep tanks, & almost wish I’d bought the A360s - I much prefered the silhouette of the 160s, also cost




Cheers already have a hydra 26hd so plenty of light power, also has a very adjustable colour spectrum and wave colours. Just unnsure if to use both substrates or just one.
Cheers Chris


----------



## 14crazychris (2 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> An “easy” CO2 is just to run low level 24/7
> 
> You’ll likely find some plants “easy” “less easy”  based upon your specifics, rather than just looking at general plant preferences (especially if no CO2)
> 
> During tank set up, daily water changes can be a decent source of CO2, helping plants establish



Ok thanks will look into the co2, ok will keep up the water changes at first and monitor my parameters. 
Cheers Chris


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2018)

I've once used Colombo Flora Base Pro and i vote against it.. So i didn't vote at all.. I don't know the other Colombo products.

I used the flora base pro fine (smallest grain) it is so darn light weight it was a pain in the bottoms to keep the plants down especialy the small plants. It was much to soft and a large portion of the substrate fell apart to mush within months. All added with the darn high price i more felt ripped off than anything else. Price / quality relation is worse than bad.. Never use that stuff again..


----------



## 14crazychris (2 Aug 2018)

zozo said:


> I've once used Colombo Flora Base Pro and i vote against it.. So i didn't vote at all.. I don't know the other Colombo products.
> 
> I used the flora base pro fine (smallest grain) it is so darn light weight it was a pain in the bottoms to keep the plants down especialy the small plants. It was much to soft and a large portion of the substrate fell apart to mush within months. All added with the darn high price i more felt ripped off than anything else. Price / quality relation is worse than bad.. Never use that stuff again..




Ok thanks for that input, definatly something to consider. Will be using the large stuff. Otherwise I add nutri base and then a thick layer of black sand? Anyone’s views on this? Just worried about the plecos digging it up.
Cheers Chris


----------



## alto (3 Aug 2018)

60 x 60 cm isn’t really that much bottom space - breeding pair Apisto’s can easily claim the lot (depending on species & personality) ... except this is about substrate 

Depends on plant goals really - much easier with supportive substrate but not much fun if you’ve digging fish clouding the tank regularly 

Tropica offers a range of plants on wood & stone
Other companies likely do as well 
Note that some plants grown on wood/stone in aquascapes may be culture intensive, eg Rotala & Ludwigia species on wood


----------



## HiNtZ (4 Aug 2018)

I can tell you for a fact that the Flora Base Pro claims of lowering PH to 6.0 are nonsense. It barely goes below 7 from 7.6


----------



## zozo (4 Aug 2018)

HiNtZ said:


> I can tell you for a fact that the Flora Base Pro claims of lowering PH to 6.0 are nonsense. It barely goes below 7 from 7.6



As far as my experience goes with pH and kH altering substrates.. And i guess it's simply chemistry, nothing can exchange/alter parameters indefinitely.. Eventualy you will end up with what commes from the tap. And what you get from the tap is your starting ponit. In my case co2 depleted tapwater is pH 8,3 at kH 10. SO i actualy didn't even get near 7 with colombo..

Used colombo and akadama and other so called kH and thus also pH altering substrates. All did for a rather short periode and in a few weeks or maybe months time all when done buffering / releasing whatever went back to square one parameters from the tap.  The more water changes you do, the sooner it is done.. 

I have a hunch that  the whole water paremeter altering properties is aimed towards the modern speed scaping.. Setup a tank, grow it in, take pictures and before 6 months into the process preferably less go on the the next completely new setup..


----------



## 14crazychris (5 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> 60 x 60 cm isn’t really that much bottom space - breeding pair Apisto’s can easily claim the lot (depending on species & personality) ... except this is about substrate
> 
> Depends on plant goals really - much easier with supportive substrate but not much fun if you’ve digging fish clouding the tank regularly
> 
> ...




Thank you, not planning on apisto's so that's fine, yeah I won't be using troipca products as I can't get them at my LFS, just want to lightly plant the tank and have a substrate that will support the plants. Not looking for lots of growth just want to maintain and have healthy plants really. 
Cheers chris


----------



## 14crazychris (5 Aug 2018)

HiNtZ said:


> I can tell you for a fact that the Flora Base Pro claims of lowering PH to 6.0 are nonsense. It barely goes below 7 from 7.6



I'm not really purchasing this product for its pH reducing properties, just an added benefit. Really just looking for reviews on this product and if it will be worth using. 
Cheers chris


----------



## HiNtZ (5 Aug 2018)

14crazychris said:


> I'm not really purchasing this product for its pH reducing properties, just an added benefit. Really just looking for reviews on this product and if it will be worth using.
> Cheers chris



That's cool - it's okay overall. It's like a sponge though.... sucks everything out of the water column.


----------



## 14crazychris (5 Aug 2018)

HiNtZ said:


> That's cool - it's okay overall. It's like a sponge though.... sucks everything out of the water column.



Cheers, thanks for the help everyone. Think I'm going to go with a 10L and 5L bag, hopefully this will have enough coverage for a 58 x 58 cm base.
Cheers chris


----------



## alto (10 Aug 2018)

Happened across the Mark Evans journal page re Colombo florabase opinions


----------



## 14crazychris (10 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> Happened across the Mark Evans journal page re Colombo florabase opinions



Cheers for that, was a good read. Purchased a 10l bag of the flora base pro which will be capped with a 4l bag of dennnerle substrate, the grain size is smaller so it should give a better sense of scale however if mixing does occur then it won’t be noticeable. Hopefully 14l of substrate will be enough.
Cheers Chris


----------

